# DVR to record OTA programs?



## zuffy (Aug 18, 2008)

Silly question. Can I connect an OTA antenna to the receiver and use the DVR to record OTA programs?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

zuffy said:


> Silly question. Can I connect an OTA antenna to the receiver and use the DVR to record OTA programs?


Absolutely.


----------



## zuffy (Aug 18, 2008)

Awesome. I'm trying to prepare for fall season with all the shows coming back. Don't want to be resticted to 2 shows while they are being recorded and I can't watch a third program from 1 receiver.


----------



## nostalgiaguru (Aug 12, 2008)

In fact, that's one of the things cnet lists as a strong point of the 722 - you can record 3 shows at the same time (including the OTA), while watching a 4th (previously recorded)!


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Just keep in mind without guide data in the EPG you have to use manual programming just like with the old VCR's. Other then that it works well.


----------



## zuffy (Aug 18, 2008)

nostalgiaguru said:


> In fact, that's one of the things cnet lists as a strong point of the 722 - you can record 3 shows at the same time (including the OTA), while watching a 4th (previously)!


How is this possible? Do I have to switch over to my TV input for the 4th?


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

No there is an OTA connector on the back of the box. Just plug your OTA into it. No switching of inputs is needed.


----------



## zuffy (Aug 18, 2008)

I know about the OTA connector at the back. Just try to understand the 4th tuner. So I can record and watch 4 live programs or just 3 lives and 1 recorded program as the 4th?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

It's not a fourth tuner. There are only three tuners, 2 satellite and 1 OTA. In this case the 4th show is something already recorded and on your hard drive, it's just playing that event, no tuner needed.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

zuffy said:


> Silly question. Can I connect an OTA antenna to the receiver and use the DVR to record OTA programs?


No one mentioned that the OTA *must* be a digital (ATSC) signal.


----------



## zuffy (Aug 18, 2008)

This is friggin awesome. I just hook up an OTA antenna to test. The My9 channel from OTA is better than the one from Dish. Finally found a solution to my Monday night problem when fall season starts.

Thank you all.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

You can record 3 shows and watch 2 that are recorded already at the same time. 722 has 2 video outputs.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

jkane said:


> You can record 3 shows and watch 2 that are recorded already at the same time. 722 has 2 video outputs.


Provided you are running in Dual Mode.


----------



## zuffy (Aug 18, 2008)

jkane said:


> You can record 3 shows and watch 2 that are recorded already at the same time. 722 has 2 video outputs.


Assuming one does this, I wonder if the hard drive in the receiver is capable of handling this much I/O.


----------



## dhclaypool (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, my wife and I do it all the time.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

zuffy said:


> Assuming one does this, I wonder if the hard drive in the receiver is capable of handling this much I/O.


We've done this numerous times without any problem what so ever.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Related to OTA though the box, I spent the evening last night with the chief engineer of the local ABC affiliate. He stressed that when the digital transition happens on 2/17/09, we have to _rescan all our OTA channels_. Basically, even though the 15.1's etc that we see will actually change frequency locations (although the labels will stay the same) and therefore _any_ DTV that is using OTA signals has to rescan channels.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd have to guess that is only for areas where the stations intend to change frequencies. I can't imagine every station in every locale is going to change, unless it's part of some mandate???


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Rogueone said:


> I'd have to guess that is only for areas where the stations intend to change frequencies. I can't imagine every station in every locale is going to change, unless it's part of some mandate???


Actually he told us (the Arizona Audio Video Club) that _every_ station will be affected.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

barryaz1 said:


> Actually he told us (the Arizona Audio Video Club) that _every_ station will be affected.


that'll be annoying if all my show setups suddenly stop working am I'm not a home to notice !! doh


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Rogueone said:


> that'll be annoying if all my show setups suddenly stop working am I'm not a home to notice !! doh


What he said is that we should be able to do the rescan shortly after midnight on 2/17 and that it will not affect the guide or show setups, just the underlying frequencies that the stations have. For example, your WRC might be 4.1 on the Guide, although it might very well be UHF channel/frequency 33 or something. It's the "33" that will change, not the 4.1


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

barryaz1 said:


> What he said is that we should be able to do the rescan shortly after midnight on 2/17 and that it will not affect the guide or show setups, just the underlying frequencies that the stations have. For example, your WRC might be 4.1 on the Guide, although it might very well be UHF channel/frequency 33 or something. It's the "33" that will change, not the 4.1


yeah i get that, what i'm saying is i'd likely not remember to do the scan, hence all my stations would stop working, doh!! better not happen on a Tuesday or I'll miss AI!! doh!!


----------



## nostalgiaguru (Aug 12, 2008)

jkane said:


> You can record 3 shows and watch 2 that are recorded already at the same time. 722 has 2 video outputs.


You could have recorded two and watched 2 on the earlier dual-tuner units as well - I just upgraded from a 522.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes, the drive can handle the IO. We do 3 recording and 2 watching a lot! Plus 2 other DVR's in the house also recording. Seems like they stations love to compete head to head with all the good shows.

Re-scanning should be done every month or so. You never know when a station will change. In Milwaukee, most are already set on their final frequencies. But, they like to add and delete sub channels every now and then. You'll only know this if you rescan for them.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

dhclaypool said:


> Yes, my wife and I do it all the time.


But, can you record three programs while watching two more?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

zuffy said:


> Assuming one does this, I wonder if the hard drive in the receiver is capable of handling this much I/O.


I have done this before even while transferring HD programs to my EHD.


----------



## rhdbs (Sep 10, 2008)

SaltiDawg said:


> No one mentioned that the OTA *must* be a digital (ATSC) signal.


Meaning I can't hook up my Basic Cable coax and get the Clear QAM digital channels? My OTA signals are pretty weak.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

That is correct. You can not hook up your cable coax to the receiver.


----------

